

The Death of the Cyberflâneur - rahulrg
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/05/opinion/sunday/the-death-of-the-cyberflaneur.html?pagewanted=all

======
Metapony
From the article: "Hardly anyone “surfs” the Web anymore."

Pffffft.

